# Login für Bereitstellung von SQL-Daten verwenden



## bonke-online (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Ihr Auskenner,
habt Ihr eine Idee, wenn der Login für geschützte Seiten funktioniert, wie ich die SQL-Daten von einem bestehenden SQL-Server für den Benutzer filtern oder bereitstellen kann.
Wie kann man am besten die Login-Daten für die Benutzung einer Datenbank verwenden?
Ich würde mich über eine Hilfe freuen, danke
Jan


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. November 2005)

Wenn Du PHP auf dem Server verwendest kannst Du den Benutzer der per .htacces-Login eingeloggt ist (und sein passwort) zum personalisieren der SQL-Daten verwenden.

Vordefinierte Variablem:

```
$_SERVER['PHP_AUTH_USER'];
$_SERVER['PHP_AUTH_PW']
```


----------

